# A terrific site for free patterns



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Cascade Yarns has a terrific site with stylish free patterns: http://cascadeyarn.com/patterns.asp. Check them out!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns.asp

It is a nice site!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely site. Thank you Ruth :thumbup:


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! What wonderful kids sweaters! Thanks so much for posting the link!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, have been on that page for the last hour!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link. So many patterns, so little time... where do I start?


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for the link. Some really lovely childrens patterns.


----------



## Reete (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link, always looking for different hat patterns for chemo patients and preemie hats


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns.asp
> 
> It is a nice site!


That is a nice site. It was very user friendly. I like the sites that show in a "thumbnail" size the patterns being offered. It was also really convenient for downloads/saving. I wish a lot more sites would follow this type of set up.

Plus, I found about 5 really nice patterns I might be very interested in trying in the future.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link. So many patterns. So little time!


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

love the animal sweater!

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/220Superwash_AnimalHousePullover.pdf


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

That is cute!


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Just adorable! My grandson would love it. Anything with animals or trucks!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> love the animal sweater!
> 
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/220Superwash_AnimalHousePullover.pdf


I'm with you... thought that was pretty cute too!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful site - thank you!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I really appreciate the link, thank you! I found a cowl for my niece. It's the "Slip Stitch Cowl". Her birthday is February 14 (our Valentine babe)and she loves cowls. I think she will love this one.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I really appreciate the link, thank you! I found a cowl for my niece. It's the "Slip Stitch Cowl". Her birthday is February 14 (our Valentine babe)and she loves cowls. I think she will love this one.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

ssk1953 said:


> I really appreciate the link, thank you! I found a cowl for my niece. It's the "Slip Stitch Cowl". Her birthday is February 14 (our Valentine babe)and she loves cowls. I think she will love this one.


Sorry, I don't know why my note was entered twice.


----------



## NatalieB80 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

